# Honda EU3000i Generator Engine



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Generator numbers EU3000is - EXGF - 1104137. Customer said generator was running and just quit, they could not restart it. I can get the generator started with the choke on. Doesn't run good, and will only run for about 15 seconds. Engine will die if choke is taken off. Pulled carb and main jet was corroded in so bad I could not remove it. Got a new carb. Engine does the same thing. Has fresh gas in tank.

With carb off I checked fuel flow, it was good. Installed new spark plug. Did a leak down test, showed no leakage. Did compression test, 35lbs????. Pulled valve cover off and checked valve movement and clearance, all good.

Anyone familiar with this engine that can give me an Idea of what to check next? I can still get engine to run for a few seconds with the choke on. I am concerned about the low compression, even with the ACR. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

35 lbs seems awfully low, the leak down test revealed no leakage?

Try a little oil in the cylinder and see if it will run a little longer.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply 30 Year. The leak test showed no Leak down. I tried it with oil in the cylinder, it made no difference. I'm at a a loss. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I went back and checked the compression with the oil in the cylinder. It raised the compression to 45 lbs. However it made no difference in the way it ran. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When compression is very low, sometimes you can mistake the running issue for a carburetor problem. Very low compression and the engine just does not have enough power to spin the load and will try to start, but can't built any rpm's before it dies. If the problem is with the cylinder or piston, many times oil will seal it good enough for the engine to start and run until it burns off all the oil. Otherwise I would suspect a problem with the valves, in this case it could be the camshaft, perhaps the valves are not opening far or long enough.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Customer does not want to go into the engine. So I guess I will never know for sure what the problem was. I was hoping the customer would leave the generator with me to throw away (I would have torn engine down to see)

Thanks for the help.


----------

